
Chrome Is the New IE - dmitriid
https://twitter.com/Rich_Harris/status/1220412711768666114
======
pcwalton
I agree that the Web Components debacle represents bad behavior on the part of
the Chrome team, but this title ("Chrome is the new IE") is _extremely_
editorialized in a way that the guidelines explicitly ask you not to do.

------
pwdisswordfish2
> 1\. design a flawed API (it's fine! APIs are hard)

> 2\. ship it in the most-used browser, despite objections

> 3\. get cross-browser working group to fix the API

> 4\. oops, too late, that would break the web

Is this about DOMParser?

(Which upon a parse error generates a DOM tree with an 'error document'
instead of returning null or throwing an exception...)

~~~
dmitriid
It's about Constructable Stylesheets. The entire discussion is here:
[https://github.com/WICG/construct-
stylesheets/issues/45](https://github.com/WICG/construct-
stylesheets/issues/45)

------
dmitriid
TL;DR

\- Chrome proposes a new feature

\- There's no consensus on the API among implementors. Chrome team themselves
agree the API needs improvement

\- Chrome ships the feature as is

\- The standards body proposes a different API

\- Chrome team says that nope, the feature that the implemented, that no one
agreed on, and that they shipped is the standard and they will not change it

